# ICD-10 help...



## RebeccaCross* (Jul 29, 2014)

Female with known metastatic breast CA now w/ carcinomatous meningitis.  The neurosurgeon was consulted for the *carcinomatous meningitis*. I would like to compare my code to your recommendation (s).  

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 29, 2014)

I would have to go with C80.0 for carcinomatosis
Definition Clinical Information
A condition in which cancer is spread widely throughout the body, or, in some cases, to a relatively large region of the body.
Carcinoma that has spread diffusely to an anatomic site or throughout the body.


----------



## RebeccaCross* (Jul 29, 2014)

I originally arrived at C79.49 (Secondary malignant neoplasm of other parts of nervous system) but was told that G03.8 (Meningitis due to other specified causes) was the correct code. I really had a hard time with this code since it was clear that this was a malignancy. We're actively "dual coding" and some of the feedback makes me question myself.  Would you still report C80.0 as oppose to C79.49?  

Thanks for your help Debra~


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 29, 2014)

I would still use the C80.0 for the term carcinomatosis, I would probably add the G03.8 since it does say due to other causes.


----------



## RebeccaCross* (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Debra!  I have sent an email to our home location questioning why they left out the malignancy. I really like the specificity of ICD-10 but the number of DX codes can be lengthy.  Remembering to pull the appropriate DX's from the medicine list, social HX, active list, A/P can be an overload on some days...

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 29, 2014)

Honestly we were often told by the cancer registry people that once a patient is diagnosed with carcinomatosis that we code only that and no other code.  I do however feel that perhaps in this case for the consult you should use the G03.8 but that due to the wording of that code a secondary code is absolutely necessary.  I am on the fence as many years of feedback from cancer experts keeps telling me code only the C80.0


----------



## RebeccaCross* (Jul 29, 2014)

I completely understand where you're coming from.  So many times I receive conflicting information. I have added this 2ndry code with my query to our home office. It does appear they overlooked this one. 

One another note...  Do you think the coding clinic guidelines will remain pertinent to ICD-10.  I don't have access to the coding clinics so I really don't have too much knowledge of the actual content.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 29, 2014)

Coding clinics are awesome!  And yes they will switch to ICD-10 CM.  Several years back when we were slated to convert to ICD-10 CM like around 2001 they actually produced ICD-10 CM issues!  They are kind of pricy but well worth the info they contain.  All coding authorities will bow to the information in the coding clinics.


----------



## RebeccaCross* (Jul 29, 2014)

I looked around on the AHA website and found the information for ordering.  I'll cross my fingers.  I also found some free webinars with fee CEU's.  I actually downloaded one of the webinars and found it very helpful.  Thanks for all the help/information.  Good info!


----------

